# Modded Churchill - No Black Plastic Ring



## soligen (Apr 15, 2011)

Inspired by MartinPens, here is my version of a Churchhill with no black plastic CB.  However, I did it a bit different in that I only used Churchill kit.  I also left off all the blank enameled parts.

This is Tru Stone - Yellow Dino Bone.  Measures 5 9/16 capped. Plating is Gold TI


----------



## LouCee (Apr 15, 2011)

Beautiful job! That is NICE!


----------



## Drstrangefart (Apr 15, 2011)

Although I'm not a big fan of the olive color, that's a knockout of a pen. Definitely worth sharing.


----------



## bobjackson (Apr 15, 2011)

Great looking pen. Nice job.


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 15, 2011)

Very well executed!! What an excellent choice of material and kit combination. Great Job!


----------



## chriselle (Apr 15, 2011)

Great looking pen.  How did you go about the finial?


----------



## MartinPens (Apr 15, 2011)

That is great! Thank you so much for the mention. It feels good to know someone got something from the tutorial. I like this version and did something similar for one of my cigar pens - but not with the metal coupler - which is a nice touch. Would love to see this done in a different color blank. Very sharp!  Nice photos too.  Thanks for sharing it.

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## wiset1 (Apr 16, 2011)

Really fantastic looking pen!  Doing the closed ended style is something I JUST tried and found out how difficult it is.  With that being said...great looking pen!


----------



## soligen (Apr 16, 2011)

MartinPens said:


> I like this version and did something similar for one of my cigar pens - but not with the metal coupler -


 
I got the kit from Exotics, and It had both the black and Gold TI Plated couplers in it. Bear Tooth Woods has the metal couplers (both in the kits and sold seperately) - which is where I think Exotics gets the kit. I'm guessing the kit I got was a "transition" kit when they changed from black to plated. I dont know if they always give both couplers.


----------



## soligen (Apr 16, 2011)

chriselle said:


> Great looking pen. How did you go about the finial?


 
The finial assembles on the finial coupler just like the kit finial.

I noticed that the finial threads matched the cigar kit finial threads, and as I have left over cigar parts, I used a cigar finial for threads - just in case I screwed up I didn't loose a kit part.

I chucked a cigar lit activator tube into my collet chuck, screwed on the cigar finial, and turned it down to make a threaded insert. I then chucked up the blank and drilled a hole in end for the insert. I epoxied the insert in on the lathe to ensure good alignment - I chucked the cigar activator in my drill chuck on the tail stock, screwed on the insert and pressed it in. Let it sit on the lathe until epoxy sets. Be careful not to epoxy the new insert to the cigar activator.

Lastly re-chuck the activator to hold the finial for turning. I stopped and loosened/tightened the finial every so often while turning to be sure it didn't get too tight to remove.


----------



## Rangertrek (Apr 16, 2011)

Outstanding pen.  Overall great kit and blank combination and the mods are terriffic.


----------



## thewishman (Apr 16, 2011)

That is a beautiful pen! Your modifications look great - a real custom pen. Well done.

Thanks for the how-to, One more reason to put a collet chuck on my wish list.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Apr 16, 2011)

I really like this pen!! I can't add anything else to what has already been said.


----------



## SteveG (Apr 16, 2011)

From time to time, a pen presented here makes it into my "inspiration" file. This one is there. Very nice!
Steve Guzy


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 16, 2011)

Nicely done..looks great that kit mod and blank combo


----------



## pinelumber (Apr 16, 2011)

*pen*

Looks Great D.  Hey when is our next meeting?

The other D

Pine Lumber


----------



## MartinPens (Apr 16, 2011)

This would look even more custom if you did a hidden clip. Can one do a hidden clip on truestone? I need to try turning some of this stuff. 

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## soligen (Apr 16, 2011)

MartinPens said:


> This would look even more custom if you did a hidden clip. Can one do a hidden clip on truestone? I need to try turning some of this stuff.
> 
> Martin
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


 
I would think you could. I thought about it, but this is my first tru stone, so opted not to. I'm sure it would be more difficult than other materials.

As a side note, tru stone blanks are 5 1/2" long. When I first planned this pen, I thought I could do it with one blank, but I had made a mistake, so bought a second blank. The finial is from a different blank than the rest.

I think it is theoretically possible to do this with a 5 1/2" blank, but you would need to make VERY thin cuts and there would be no room for error.

If you buy 2 blanks, you can use the second for a pen that only needs a 5" blank.


----------



## ToddMR (Apr 16, 2011)

That pen looks really well put together.  I like how you replaced the parts with the material and did a good job on the closed end section too.


----------



## chriselle (Apr 16, 2011)

soligen said:


> chriselle said:
> 
> 
> > Great looking pen. How did you go about the finial?
> ...



Thank you for the details Dennis.  The reason I asked is I am doing a pen right now similar to yours but doing the finial a little different.  I'll post it if it turns out.


----------



## Nickfff (Apr 17, 2011)

That pens look great-nice job.

Does the churchill kit have more thickness in blank material/barrel then the el grande?


----------



## soligen (Apr 17, 2011)

Nickfff said:


> That pens look great-nice job.
> 
> Does the churchill kit have more thickness in blank material/barrel then the el grande?


 
I have not done an el Grande, but I think it is the same tubes and bushings, so thickness would be the same.


----------



## johnspensandmore (Apr 17, 2011)

Sweet! Nice work!


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 18, 2011)

soligen said:


> MartinPens said:
> 
> 
> > I like this version and did something similar for one of my cigar pens - but not with the metal coupler -
> ...



Good guess, Dennis!!

However we (Beartoothwoods and Exotics) BOTH get the kits from Berea.  I decided to include both couplers, since Berea is providing them to me, with the kits.  Yes, this will end and yes, I could make more money by selling them separately--but I chose not to.

We hope these little differences will develop customer loyalty.  We'll see if it was a good strategy or not, as we see if our customers continue to return.  

That is a FAN tastic looking design!!!  Congratulations on the success!!  Did you glue the thread piece in place? (If you don't want to answer, no problem, just wondering)

Thanks for showing!!!


----------



## MartinPens (Apr 18, 2011)

ed4copies said:
			
		

> Good guess, Dennis!!
> 
> However we (Beartoothwoods and Exotics) BOTH get the kits from Berea.  I decided to include both couplers, since Berea is providing them to me, with the kits.  Yes, this will end and yes, I could make more money by selling them separately--but I chose not to.
> 
> ...



There are certain kits I only order from Berea because of this coupler issue. Glad to know that Beartooth and Exotics carry them as well. IMO the plastic nib coupler is a defective item. The only pens ever returned to me from customers have been Churchills - due to this plastic coupler - and El Grandes - for many poor quality part reasons.  

Great job on this pen, again. If you make many of these types of pen - you will be grateful if you use the metal nib coupler.

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## soligen (Apr 18, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> Did you glue the thread piece in place? (If you don't want to answer, no problem, just wondering)


 
Yes, I skuffed it up real good with (I think) 150 grit and glued both the part in the tube and the part where the CB rings usually are is glued to the inside of the blank.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 18, 2011)

soligen said:


> ed4copies said:
> 
> 
> > Did you glue the thread piece in place? (If you don't want to answer, no problem, just wondering)
> ...



Thanks for the reply!!!  I can't see any potential problem with that.  Cool.


----------



## soligen (Apr 18, 2011)

soligen said:


> ed4copies said:
> 
> 
> > Did you glue the thread piece in place? (If you don't want to answer, no problem, just wondering)
> ...


 
BTW used 5 min epoxy


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 18, 2011)

Makes sense, avoids any potential CA discoloring of the metal parts.


----------



## Brooks803 (Apr 18, 2011)

I think it's awesome work Dennis! The lines are perfect.




MartinPens said:


> This would look even more custom if you did a hidden clip. Can one do a hidden clip on truestone? I need to try turning some of this stuff.
> 
> Martin
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


 
Yup, you can. Same way as your tutorial states actually. Here's a couple I've done.


----------



## drgoretex (Apr 18, 2011)

That is a very nice pen indeed!!

Ken


----------

